
Firefox Will Warn Users When Visiting Sites That Suffered a Data Breach - doener
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/firefox-will-warn-users-when-visiting-sites-that-suffered-a-data-breach/
======
tinus_hn
Sounds like a great idea if you want to get into some very risky lawsuits. I
doubt the Mozilla foundation is going to get involved in this, it’s a
statement by one of their engineers.

~~~
defo_nonconvex
What could they sue for? Defamation?

------
rainboiboi
Will that include uber.com?

